
Show HN: Lightweight time-management CLI tool - liviu-
https://github.com/liviu-/ding
======
atrudeau
I recently started using Timetrap (
[https://github.com/samg/timetrap](https://github.com/samg/timetrap)) and find
fantastic. Covers a lot of corner cases while still being incredibly simple to
use.

~~~
rojobuffalo
But does it beep at you? That actually looks awesome though--thanks for
sharing that.

------
luxpir
Excellent. Will investigate. Currently using espeak to call out pomodoros
(among other things - weather, motivational quotes, reminders) at set times.
But of course you tune out after a while. This might be a more flexible
solution.

EDIT: CLI is the future :)

~~~
luxpir
OK, based on the comment thread I'm now trying this:

    
    
        sleep 25m; espeak "Take a break!"; notify-send "Get a cup of coffee, stretch, ignore existential angst"

------
kickingvegas
On Unix/Linux you have "at" [http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-
Summary/html/schedul...](http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-
Summary/html/scheduling.html). For the Mac, however "at" is disabled (for
battery saving reasons? or for working with laptops that sleep?) but you can
turn it on.

------
plicense
Consider using \b instead of printing a new line every time. I've a huge
scrollback configured and it can silently crash my terminal given a large
enough wake time!

~~~
liviu-
Great point -- there's a pull request addressing this issue just now:
[https://github.com/liviu-/ding/pull/4](https://github.com/liviu-/ding/pull/4)

------
rojobuffalo
This made me smile. I usually pop open the chrome timer or use my phone. I
also just started trying out Strict Timer (chrome extension). As simple as
these are, I think you've managed to reduce the motion necessary from the user
to its absolute lowest level for a parameterized timer. Thanks for the tool.

------
grewil
Emacs package Chronos:
[https://libraries.io/emacs/chronos](https://libraries.io/emacs/chronos)

------
pep_guardiola
Sweet! I saved the link. My intention is to take a look at the source code and
then write my own ding-ding cli tool. It will be fun and I think it will give
me a nice feeling when using it.

Thanks for the inspiration!

------
ams6110
> Around 100 LOC

Say what? To ring the bell after sleeping based on a parameter?

~~~
lgas
To be fair it does slightly more than that (relative times, absolute times,
etc) but it is somewhat ironic considering that it advertises itself as an
alternative to one liners like "sleep 4231; beep".

~~~
tingol
You can do sleep 15m; beep

~~~
duaneb
One of the reasons to use this is to avoid beep, which may not even be enabled
on your machine.

~~~
tingol
Use echo '\a' that's what this program uses anyway... It's literally sleep $1;
echo '\a' or you can use at if you want exact time.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Yes, anything can be done in a different way.

